#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Δίκτυο διανομής για μπόιλερ  διπλής ενέργειας για ΖΝΧ

## Xάρης

Παρακάτω παραθέτω την ερώτηση που τέθηκε στο ΤΕΕ και στην ΕΥΕΠΕΝ από τον αγαπητό συνάδελφο Γιώργο Μουζεβίρη, εκπαιδευτή του ΚΕΚ "Master" και την απάντηση του δόθηκε αρκετούς μήνες αργότερα:

*Ερώτηση:*
Όταν έχω μπόιλερ για ΖΝΧ διπλής ενέργειας, το δίκτυο διανομής για το ΖΝΧ βάσει της ΤΟΤΕΕ είναι από το μπόιλερ έως την κατανάλωση ή από τον λέβητα έως το μπόιλερ;

*Απάντηση:*
Κυρίως αφορά τις απώλειες από τον Λέβητα στον θερμαντήρα που βρίσκεται μέσα στην θερμική ζώνη. Αν το δίκτυο από τον θερμαντήρα προς την κατανάλωση είναι μεγάλου μήκους, τότε θα πρέπει να υπολογιστεί ένας μέσος σταθμισμένος συντελεστής θερμικών απωλειών για τα δύο δίκτυα. 

Εν προκειμένω ο Γιώργος διαφωνεί και επιχειρηματολογεί:
"Το δίκτυο διανομής αφορά το "καθαρό νερό", δηλαδή από το μπόιλερ έως την κατανάλωση. Τις απώλειες από το λέβητα έως το μπόιλερ (όταν αυτό είναι στο πατάρι) τις λαμβάνουμε υπόψη με την προσαύξηση 20% του Pn (ΤΟΤΕΕ-1 σελ.119)"

Συμφωνώ με την άποψή του.

----------


## dn102

συμφωνώ και εγώ, με μία παρατήρηση.Θεωρώ πώς πρέπει να λαμβάνεις και ανακυκλοφορία διότι ο θερμαντήρας στη περίπτωση ΖΝΧ απο λέβητα λειτουργεί ως εναποθηκευτής.

----------


## gmouz

Η επιλογή της ανακυκλοφορίας και κατ' επέκταση τα ποσοστά των απωλειών του πίνακα 4.16 αναφέρονται για την ανακυκλοφορία στο κύκλωμα του "καθαρού" νερού. Π.χ. στην περίπτωση κεντρικού μποίλερ (π.χ. στο λεβητοστάσιο). Επομένως θεωρώ ότι ανακυκλοφορία δεν έχουμε στην περίπτωση μποίλερ διπλής ενέργειας που βρίσκονται τοπικά σε πατάρι (το δίκτυο είναι πολύ μικρό).

----------


## Xάρης

Με λίγα λόγια για να έχουμε ανακυκλοφορία ΖΝΧ, πρέπει να έχουμε έναν κυκλοφορητή στο boiler και στο δίκτυο του καθαρού νερού. Σωστά;
Αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, θα το συναντήσουμε πιο συχνά όταν έχουμε ηλιακό;

----------


## dn102

Έχεις δίκιο λέει "καθαρό νερό", οπότε ναι !!!!

----------

